# Hope it helps



## Jakey (13/3/15)

Father inlaw loves marlboro menthol. Been smoking that for a while now.decided to pull a fast one on him, filled my reo with a mixture of voodoo bogyman and vape elixir plasma juice sat next to him braving the fumes of a stinky and placed it in front of him. "try thay" I said casully and walked away. 

He loved it. I gave him a 101 on vaping offered him a setup to use for a while. 

Left him now with my 50w Istick (which just got delivered today) subtank mini, nautilis, voodoo juice, plasma, H1n1 and had to add some ambrosia. Gave him a week to decide on whether hed like me to order him some gear.

Anything I should have done differently? Hope it works. Only issue is that I vape low nic. Oh well. Worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

Someone should give you a 'high five'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (13/3/15)

On my face? With a fish?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

Jakey said:


> On my face? With a fish?



For fun...YES! For 'realz' definitely not! what you did there, for your father-in-law is truly fantastic and I hope the vape bug bites him hard and ditches the stinkies. 

As for the low nic juice, considering the gear he is using I doubt it will be a problem. If he does complain of lack of TH (which already tells you the flavors are awesome for him), recommend a higher nic juice to satisfy the TH craving

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (13/3/15)

if he ditches the stinkies il give him a huge awkward kiss hehe. Not having the istick is gna make this week waiting for my sig even longer. Think im gna retract my offer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

@Jakey, that is a great thing you did. Well done sir!

Just a question, did he only try it on the Reo or did he also try it on the other gear?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (13/3/15)

Silver said:


> @Jakey, that is a great thing you did. Well done sir!
> 
> Just a question, did he only try it on the Reo or did he also try it on the other gear?


Tried it on the reo that day, but tried it tonight on the nautilis and walked in... gave me a smile and a hehe.

I was scared that the reo was going to be alot better than what im currently leaving him with. But From the tests I did the juice he has with him shines on the subtank and nautilis too, luckily.

My wife keeps asking me why im smiling each time I look and see my father inlaw going outside and vaping, told her that im looking forward to him getting me free juices. Hopefully tonight is the 1st night of many.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (13/3/15)

Oh and primed a new coil for him a few hours ago........ Just to make sure......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Absolutely brilliant @Jakey 
Wishing you and your father in law all the best with his vaping experiences!!
Long may he vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (13/3/15)

I know that many of us here have seen people switch to vaping since we have started. And it feels good knowing that you might have played a part in it. 

But somehow feels a bit sweeter when its closer to home. But early days yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/3/15)

Congrats to your father in law, but please, do not call it "smoking". It's vaping. Smoking is what we DON'T do. Make it a habit


----------



## Jakey (14/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Congrats to your father in law, but please, do not call it "smoking". It's vaping. Smoking is what we DON'T do. Make it a habit


Hey hey heyyyyy ...... I was very careful with this, said smoking referring to him having the marlboro. Stop pulling ur tongue at me


----------



## JW Flynn (14/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Father inlaw loves marlboro menthol. Been smoking that for a while now.decided to pull a fast one on him, filled my reo with a mixture of voodoo bogyman and vape elixir plasma juice sat next to him braving the fumes of a stinky and placed it in front of him. "try thay" I said casully and walked away.
> 
> He loved it. I gave him a 101 on vaping offered him a setup to use for a while.
> 
> ...


Give that man a bells!!! Nice work man


----------



## zadiac (14/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Hey hey heyyyyy ...... I was very careful with this, said smoking referring to him having the marlboro. Stop pulling ur tongue at me



Hahahaha.......sorry man. I thought you were talking about Marlboro juice. My apologies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (7/4/15)

Hey guys, so an update on this.....

He loves it, and is semi-off stinkies. down from 2 boxes a day to smoking 2 boxes a week. Ive given him an istick50 and a nautilis, hopefully get him to try another tank like an atlantis once i get my hands on one. but seems like my next buy is going to be an arctic so that will have to wait. 

Ive taken it upon myslef to maintain his vape journey, so change coils whenever need be and to buy his juices when he needs a refill.
this brings me to my next idea, i would like to get him his very own taste box but he can only tolerate 3mg juices and isnt into dripping, so the current tastebox going around wont quite cut it for him. my selection of juices will diminish rather rapidly should i give him my own.

If any1 has old juices they are willing to part with i would gladly take it off your hands, if the nic strength is slightly higher i could always dilute it for him. please let me know if you keen to assist with this and what your prices are, hopefully we can come to an agreement. hopefully he will find his ADV and another persons life will be changed.

In the name of vape.

cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Hey guys, so an update on this.....
> 
> He loves it, and is semi-off stinkies. down from 2 boxes a day to smoking 2 boxes a week. Ive given him an istick50 and a nautilis, hopefully get him to try another tank like an atlantis once i get my hands on one. but seems like my next buy is going to be an arctic so that will have to wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Would have loved to send you some juices, but my 18 mg will be too much for him.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (7/4/15)

nt just too much, waaaaay too much hehe.


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

@Jakey - great thing you doing for your uncle!
He is lucky to have you helping him.

By the way, my juices are also 18mg...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (7/4/15)

@Silver so its my father inlaw, and i actually like him, so i dont want to put him through having a silver any time soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @Silver so its my father inlaw, and i actually like him, so i dont want to put him through having a silver any time soon



Ah, my apologies, why did I think it was your uncle.... 
In-laws are people one wants to remain in the good books of - i can fully understand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

